# Star Wars! The "only open if youve seen the movie or want spoilers" Thread



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

Any spoilers outside of this thread =  #IPBAN4LIFE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2015)

I heard the Darth Vader is Lukes Father?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2015)

And something about how Luke &amp; Leia are related?  Even though they kissed? :huh:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2015)

I heard Captain Kirk had a physicist son named David


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 17, 2015)

^ data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2015)

I think they're setting up for a sequel


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2015)

seriously though, who has seen it?  I thought it was pretty awesome.

spoiler below

and who ever thought Luke would be an absentee father?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

^ I saw it.  Exceeded my expectations.

I think there's more to the story (there is in the books) than simply being absentee.  It's likely more the case of wanting to protect his family.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who would think it would take disney to save the franchise?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Who would think it would take disney to save the franchise?


I know right?!  Honestly, it was a relief to see it done "right" for a change.  I didn't think Solo was going to have such a lead role either.  Thought all the veterans were only making cameos and such.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 19, 2015)

BB8 was a nice touch. Just enough humor without being annoying.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2015)

For the folks that use Tappa talk, type a line or two of rubbish before typing any real spoilers if you would please


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2015)

That was pretty awesome.  I think I'll spare myself another Brocno game and go see it again tomorrow,  

That flashback when she picked up the lightsaber had alot of stuff in there.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2015)

Star Wars over football? Nerd.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Football

Football.

Football

That's why I saw it on Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2015)

Nothing to see here

Please disperse.

That said, this setting up one helluva battle. Luke's daughter vs. Leia's son. Good vs evil. Sibling rivalry. One upping the father/son duel.

That said, a lot of this movie felt VERY similar to "A New Hope". Story lines both drew a similar parallel and many nostalgic moments.

Overall I was extremely satisfied and am looking forward episode VIII.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 20, 2015)

One fish

Two fish

Red fish

Blue fish

They did a great job tying it all together, old to new. The story progressed nicely and there is going to be a kick-ass sequel in 2 years.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 20, 2015)

First movie I've seen in the theater in quite some time.  TOTALLY FUCKING WORTH IT.

rubbish

rubbish

rubbish

rubbish

I totally was waiting for Ray to say "Luke, I am your daughter."  Tell me that wouldn't have been epic.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 20, 2015)

And today only, SW +100000000000000000000


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2015)

Saw it yesterday. I liked it...a lot. As Ken mentioned, BB8 is a refreshing touch. Well done. Captures the nostalgia and the mystic of the first Stars War movie adding a new flavor with the new characters. Personally did not like Solo's son character. He is a wimp. Let an untrained person beat the heck out of him. Given... he was injured, but come on. You have had training and she is just discovering her powers. It is hilarious he has anger management issues. That was very nice. Definitely a Sith.

My wife and daughter almost cried when Kylo Ren killed Han. I saw it coming since Han said that his son was the bad guy. Before watching the movie it was my theory that Rey was Leia's daughter. Did not cross my mind that the villain was going to be it. I would like to think Rey is Luke's daughter but now do not know. Did they say it in the movie? If they did I missed it. Maybe she is not Luke's daughter but Kylo Ren's sister. Place your bet.

Liked the ace pilot, Dameron Poe  character. He was important without becoming cheese. I hope he does not turn out to be a Skywalker too.

My nerd son, as an anti Disney person he is, said it was a good movie but he did not like it. How is that possible?  "It is not like in the Stars War Universe books." he said. I have no clue what he is talking about. He says that in the books Luke turns to the dark side to be close to the Emperor but trains Leia so she can save him. Maybe Rey will be that person now. I just hope to be alive to see the conclusion of this saga.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 21, 2015)

lalalalala

no one read this

tapatalk app shows previews


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Tapatalk will eventually ruin the movie for someone in here. Better see it soon!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Testing


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

OK, so I did sneak away at lunch today and see the movie, I thought it was like a combination of episode four and episode five a little bit. I'm sure the big guess for all of us is who this Rey character is.

I also have to say that it was nice to go see the movie when there was only three people in the theater today.

I am assuming that Luke trained the bad guy, and if so he is obviously a terrible teacher.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Glad you got to see it and thanks for moving the thread. No need to ruin the movie for others that haven't made it to the theater yet.

I thought they said that luke was training him, but he turned on him. That would fall in line with what grampa did also. There are a lot of parallels between the originals and this one which is fine with me. I enjoyed it and thought they did good after 30 years in waiting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Glad you got to see it and thanks for moving the thread. No need to ruin the movie for others that haven't made it to the theater yet.
> 
> I thought they said that luke was training him, but he turned on him. That would fall in line with what grampa did also. There are a lot of parallels between the originals and this one which is fine with me. I enjoyed it and thought they did good after 30 years in waiting.


Tapatalk sucks trying to locate this thread


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

I think you have to go into the "subforums" section of tt and not the timeline..I still don't think that Tappa talk is working all that well


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

I read a ton of the sw books and I don't think any of them had the "Jedi twins" Turn to the dark side, they were kidnapped and such,but I don't recall them being "bad".  And in most of the books, Han/lea had twins


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

Yay yay another spam thread.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

itinerant said:


> Yay yay another spam thread.


don't ask for the hammer...


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> don't ask for the hammer...


That was just a test post Mike...take it easy


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

For me Han Solo being killed was a bit of surprise....too important of a character to be killed and unfortunately by his own son.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I was not happy with the idea of him being killed, but they did do it about the best way possible.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

yes I agree, he really made the original three movies, I think what made this new movie good was having him back in it, I assume Fin is going to take over his characters role as being the cocky smuggler who acts first and thinks later

 I wasn't digging the first 30 minutes of the movie, but the last 30 minutes made me like the movie and looking forward to episode VIII


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> yes I agree, he really made the original three movies, I think what made this new movie good was having him back in it, I assume Fin is going to take over his characters role as being the cocky smuggler who acts first and thinks later
> 
> I wasn't digging the first 30 minutes of the movie, but the last 30 minutes made me like the movie and looking forward to episode VIII


I may be wrong, but Fin's moral compass appeared to be too strong for him to be like Han. Han was a maverick right from the moment we were introduced to him, but well....with a chick like Rey I guess it will be more than easy to lose your moral compass.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

I saw it coming all through the movie with the way he was almost overly complementing Rey and her ability to handle the MF. I also heard that they paid HF a boat load of money to take this role, but his only stipulation was to kill him off bc he didn't want to be in any future episodes


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

I wonder how much Hamill got paid to be in the move for 60 seconds?

I think there could have been a little more backstory about what happened over the last 30 years, I know they tried to weave it in the movie..

Who do you think this snoke? is (if that was his name?) Former Palpatine pupil?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

Snoke: no clue. That is the most interesting story line to me. I would like to know more about these "knights of ren"


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

And who started this new mafia group "First Order"


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

JJ abrams is brilliant! he is making us all talk about these open plots, just like in Lost.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> JJ abrams is brilliant! he is making us all talk about these open plots, just like in Lost.


For some reason...Manhola Draghis of the Times doesn't agree with you. Check the review for this edition in the Times.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

I liked having the "big lady" from GOT in the movie (cant spell her name)

although when I saw the planet / death star I kind of had to say, "Really"!  again!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

much was similar in the beginning of the movie to a new hope. the initial attack by the first order and the entrance of kylo ren, they way the map was given to the droid, it felt very similar, yet nastalgic.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> nastalgic


There were a few time that the "nostalgic feeling" felt forced.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly are the good and bad force fighting for ? 

I haven't been able to figure that out yet.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

thanks for the spell check


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2015)

No, no. I wasn't trying to correct your spelling. I didn't even realize it was misspelled.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

The only inference I could draw is, this movie was a vehicle to usher in the next generation of characters in Star Wars, and with a nice story by the way. 

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2015)

itinerant said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly are the good and bad force fighting for ?
> 
> I haven't been able to figure that out yet.


dark side = power


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> dark side = power


Power over what ? Whom ? With a reach over systems and systems away, they already have a hell lot of power.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 22, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I saw it coming all through the movie with the way he was almost overly complementing Rey and her ability to handle the MF. I also heard that they paid HF a boat load of money to take this role, but his only stipulation was to kill him off bc he didn't want to be in any future episodes


To quantify what Ford earned....hold your breath...34.7 million dollars and still counting and all the residual checks to come every time the movie is shown on TV, Netflix and the 100 of other outlets play it.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

I would only  want the power to attract the young London born actress who played Rey!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry , didnt mean to say that outloud


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry , didnt mean to say that outloud


No probs you just said what the rest of us were feeling.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry , didnt mean to say that outloud


I know ....imagine how it feels when you want to say that and you have the Mrs. sitting only 1 feet away from you. 

How much I wish the force was with me.


----------



## itinerant (Dec 23, 2015)

One thing I don't understand, who in their right mind would let even a sanitation guy understand the architecture of a battle ship.......a little too careless by the First Order freaks.


----------



## khadijah (Dec 23, 2015)

The biggest plot twist in the new trilogy will be that *she* is neither Luke nor Leia's daughter.

I am NOT your father.

I just don't see it happening. the Darth Vader is Lukes father is like an M. Night Shymalan twist, it just doesn't work twice.

She is reminiscent of the chosen one in jedi prophecy. Qui Gon was so certain that he found him in Anakin. Jedi council was not convinced. Yoda, windu and obi wan all opposed that idea. Its possible that Rey could be the prophesied.

Also don't forget that the Jedis weren't allowed to have relationships. Anakin broke the rule and his children were the exception. Leia did not qualify Jedi training because of her attachment to Han and also having children. To rebuild the Jedi organization singlehandedly, Luke would not have time or emotion to have babies.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Interesting point. Guess we'll see in 2 years what happens.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I read a ton of the sw books and I don't think any of them had the "Jedi twins" Turn to the dark side, they were kidnapped and such,but I don't recall them being "bad".  And in most of the books, Han/lea had twins


One of the later book series had Han and Leia's son turning to the dark side and battling his twin sister who eventually kills him.  I thought this was going to have the same plot but they're cousins instead of twins, if the theories are correct.


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Snoke: no clue. That is the most interesting story line to me. I would like to know more about these "knights of ren"


The best theory I've heard is that Snoke is actually Darth Plagueis, Palpatine's former mentor before the prequels, who figured out how to use the force to become "immortal."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 24, 2015)

^ whoa!  Interesting indeed.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 24, 2015)

khadijah said:


> The biggest plot twist in the new trilogy will be that *she* is neither Luke nor Leia's daughter.
> 
> I am NOT your father.
> 
> ...


Great points.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 28, 2015)

Disappointed in the Asian representation in this movie.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 29, 2015)

akwooly said:


> Disappointed in the Asian representation in this movie.


Ken Leung is the Admiral.  I'm sure he'll play a bigger role in the next movies.

i need to watch it again.  I missed a lot of the details in the flashback.  At first, I thought Luke was Rey's father, but after thinking about it, I don't think that really jives with the flashbacks.  Was that Kylo Ren grabbing little girl Rey?  

It did really seem to parallel the OT...  Kidnapped "princess", destroy the Death Star, taking down the shield generator, etc.

Did Kylo Ren remind anyone else of Snape?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 29, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> > 3 hours ago, akwooly said:
> >
> > Disappointed in the Asian representation in this movie.
> 
> ...


A gang of lawless thugs, a x wing fighter who did nothing and an admiral who did nothing.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

The second time around for me I noticed that Kyle is defin present when Rey is either dropped off or left at jakkuu, but I couldn't tell what he was actually doing, you see Luke's hand turning off r2-d2' and that's about all I could catch, will video it on my phone next time


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

Interesting explanation here:  http://screenrant.com/star-wars-7-rey-force-vision-explained/


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's another fun theory:  What if Rey was created in a lab from genetic material found in Luke Skywalker's hand cut off during Empire Strikes Back, and thus has no real parents?  Clearly someone must have located the lightsaber that fell into the abyss at some point (somehow) and who's to say the hand wasn't still clutching it?  This would set up a fun "I am NOT your father" scene in Episode VIII as well.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

I can dig it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally saw it today with Mrs Kevo.

Damn, 2 pack a day Leia has seen better days. I'm actually kinda glad that Luke never talked at the end of the movie too.

Overall, it was good. Kinda pissed that the Falcon was "stolen" or whatever Han said.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 4, 2016)

kevo_55 said:


> Finally saw it today with Mrs Kevo.
> 
> Damn, 2 pack a day Leia has seen better days. I'm actually kinda glad that Luke never talked at the end of the movie too.
> 
> Overall, it was good. Kinda pissed that the Falcon was "stolen" or whatever Han said.


I thought she looked good, she looks her age.  Was she supposed to look like, Daisy's sister?



Road Guy said:


> The second time around for me I noticed that Kyle is defin present when Rey is either dropped off or left at jakkuu, but I couldn't tell what he was actually doing, you see Luke's hand turning off r2-d2' and that's about all I could catch, will video it on my phone next time


I watched the scene again and Kylo wasn't in Jakku when Rey was dropped off as I had originally thought too.  There was someone holding her back but you don't get to see their face.  It sounded like the Simon Pegg character.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 4, 2016)

Leia looked good for her age.

She sounded not so good. (Hence the 2 pack.)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> I watched the scene again and Kylo wasn't in Jakku when Rey was dropped off as I had originally thought too.  There was someone holding her back but you don't get to see their face.  It sounded like the Simon Pegg character.


http://screenrant.com/star-wars-7-rey-force-vision-explained/


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 4, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> http://screenrant.com/star-wars-7-rey-force-vision-explained/


Ha, I guess I was right,


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 4, 2016)

Darth Maul was killed off too easily, IMO.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Darth Maul was killed off too easily, IMO.


While I agree (one of my favorite SW villains), keep in mind he was an apprentice.  As was Kenobi, but he had focus and determination on his side due to the recent death of his mentor.  While Maul was distracted by his taunting.  Kenobi was also at the top of his class in saber skills.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 5, 2016)

I really liked the newest movie.

I think it was well put together, now I can't wait for the next one to come out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

The stand-alone Rogue-Squadron movie is supposed to be pretty good as well.  And that is up next. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> While I agree (one of my favorite SW villains), keep in mind he was an apprentice.  As was Kenobi, but he had focus and determination on his side due to the recent death of his mentor.  While Maul was distracted by his taunting.  Kenobi was also at the top of his class in saber skills.


One of mine too.  Second only to Darth Vader.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh great. That's all we needed. A Druish princess.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 14, 2016)

I finally went to see Star Wars today.  Having a 10 month old limits your opportunities to go to the movies, not that we went all that often before having kids.  My wife and I both took the afternoon off work and went to see it.  There were only two other people in the entire theater, so that was kind of nice.  

All in all it was a good movie, but I regret not seeing it earlier.  Over the past month I've heard how great the movie was, it's hard for a movie to live up to that sort of hype.  Some aspects of the plot seemed a little forced but I can live with most of them.  The one thing that really bothered me though was the light saber duel at the end.  I guess they felt they needed a light saber duel in the film?  It doesn't make a lot of sense that someone with no training could "beat" a trained jedi.  Luke had some training when he faced Vader at the end of Empire and got his ass _hand_ed to him.  Kylo can apparently stop blaster fire but can't beat someone who had never wielded a light saber before?  That's a pretty lame villain, even if he had just killed his own father moments before. 

I do wonder what peoples feelings towards this film would have been if the prequels had never been made.  The movie was good, and much better than the prequels, but I don't think it can stand up to the originals.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 15, 2016)

How bad would this movie have had to been in order to make the prequels look good?


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> I finally went to see Star Wars today.  Having a 10 month old limits your opportunities to go to the movies, not that we went all that often before having kids.  My wife and I both took the afternoon off work and went to see it.  There were only two other people in the entire theater, so that was kind of nice.
> 
> All in all it was a good movie, but I regret not seeing it earlier.  Over the past month I've heard how great the movie was, it's hard for a movie to live up to that sort of hype.  Some aspects of the plot seemed a little forced but I can live with most of them.  The one thing that really bothered me though was the light saber duel at the end.  I guess they felt they needed a light saber duel in the film?  It doesn't make a lot of sense that someone with no training could "beat" a trained jedi.  Luke had some training when he faced Vader at the end of Empire and got his ass _hand_ed to him.  Kylo can apparently stop blaster fire but can't beat someone who had never wielded a light saber before?  That's a pretty lame villain, even if he had just killed his own father moments before.
> 
> I do wonder what peoples feelings towards this film would have been if the prequels had never been made.  The movie was good, and much better than the prequels, but I don't think it can stand up to the originals.


I thought this was a funny explanation to why he loses:

Source: http://imgur.com/7EhqwbF

People keep complaining about the fact that Finn and Rey beat Kylo at the end of TFA.

"He's so weak!"
"Beat by two nobodies!"
"Bitch got rofl-stomped by newbs!"

Did you watch the movie?

Did you pay attention at all?

Let's rewind a bit, and talk about something that comes up over a dozen times; Chewie's bowcaster.

The movie is like a freaking infomercial for the epic tons of fuck you and everything around you for the next twenty feet that this badass piece of weaponry dishes out like second helpings of your grandma's world famous mashed potatoes.

We see time again Chewie dealing heaping truckloads of fuck that guy and his entire lineage with this death-dealing weapon of pure carnage. He hits a Stormtrooper in the breadbasket and sends that poor sod flying twenty feet back into a wall as his armor shatters on the ground.

Han makes a point of asking Chewie if he can try it out, and then proceeds to obliterate five (two*) troopers with one easy shot.

Let's not mince words here. Chewie's Bowcaster is like the unholy love child of the original fucking crossbow and a howitzer. The Empire should have just strapped this piece of weaponized fuck you to the front of an asteroid, aimed it Alderaan, and saved themselves the trouble of housing a giant space station.

So...after being shown the pure unadulterated hell that spews forth from this hand-held death cannon in a deluge of destruction and demise, we can all agree that being shot with this thing tops a long list of things you don't want to happen to you.

Well, it happens to Kylo Ren.

And, what does he do? Well, he doesn't get thrown through the air like every other fucking thing that gets hit by this murder machine. In fact, he just kind of takes a knee for a minute. He doesn't get instantly wrecked while careening through the air hoping for the sweet release of death. He gets up, and proceeds to walk it the fuck off.

But, he doesn't just quit there. He doesn't just walk off what everything else in the universe instantly dies from. He goes out to find a couple bitches, and tear them apart.

The amount of control, the amount of pure Force power to stay standing after taking a shot like that is mind-bending. But, he doesn't just stay standing. He goes out and fights. He should have been dead right there, or at least screaming in pain as his insides fought to be outside his body. But, he fights. He's using untold amounts of pure Force energy to keep his insides inside, to keep himself conscious, to keep his legs, arms, and body moving, all while fighting two people who, until this point, haven't really been spending a ton of energy. They're practically fresh. And, no training? Finn's a STORMTROOPER. He's been combat trained since childhood. You bet your ass he can handle himself in a fight. And, Rey? Rey's been kicking ass hand-to-hand since before she can remember. Sure, it's an unfamiliar weapon, but you give someone, with an inkling of how to fight, a stick and they'll hold their own.

Of course two people beat Kylo at the end. Dude's nursing a gut wound that would put down a Rhino on steroids. The question shouldn't be how did Finn and Rey beat him.

It should be this:

If Kylo Ren could do all of that after taking that kind of hit...how in the fuck are they going to stop him when he's at one hundred percent?

&lt;/end rant&gt;

FP edit: Holy...I go to sleep for a little while, and I wake up with delusions of grandeur. You guys rock!


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Jan 15, 2016)

If Finn can beat this guy, he's no pushover!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can't believe that a lightsaber can't cut right through that thing.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2016)

Talk about a big FU


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

Illinois plates?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> And, what does he do? Well, he doesn't get thrown through the air like every other fucking thing that gets hit by this murder machine. In fact, he just kind of takes a knee for a minute. He doesn't get instantly wrecked while careening through the air hoping for the sweet release of death. He gets up, and proceeds to walk it the fuck off.
> 
> But, he doesn't just quit there. He doesn't just walk off what everything else in the universe instantly dies from. He goes out to find a couple bitches, and tear them apart.
> 
> ...


THIS.  Not sure what fight scene RW was watching, but he only took a few good hits from a full-blown storm trooper who has professional training in martial arts in addition to weapons combat.  So while he may not have realized how to actually harness a saber using the powers of the force, he simply treated it like a blunt weapon.  And in the end, paid dearly (read: saber slash up the length of his spine) for choosing that course of action.



kevo_55 said:


> Can't believe that a lightsaber can't cut right through that thing.


It was a modified energy baton.  And that same type of energy is similar to that generated by the force crystal in a saber hilt.  Which is why it wasn't able to cut right through it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

you all realize this didn't really happen right?

#onlyamovie


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2016)

Of course it did, a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> THIS.  Not sure what fight scene RW was watching, but he only took a few good hits from a full-blown storm trooper who has professional training in martial arts in addition to weapons combat.


I understand that Kylo was wounded, but I think it is firmly established that jedi can cut through storm troopers like swiss cheese.  And don't try to argue that these first order troopers are far superior to previous version since General whats-his-face alluded to switching back to the clones.  So even hurt, I don't think Fin would have been much of a problem and Rey has had no combat training, she has had to fend for herself for 20+ years (?) so I'm sure she has some skills, but not the same as any formal training.  Maybe I'm more disappointed that Kylo turned out to be a sniveling whiner.  The start of the movie made him out to be pretty bad ass and he just got more and more disappointing as the movie went on, culminating with being defeated in a light saber duel by a storm trooper and a novice. Pretty big let down in my book.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2016)

Also, didn't Fin indicate that the raid on Jakku was his first time in combat?  So he may have been trained, but he had no combat experience.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> I understand that Kylo was wounded, but I think it is firmly established that jedi can cut through storm troopers like swiss cheese.  And don't try to argue that these first order troopers are far superior to previous version since General whats-his-face alluded to switching back to the clones.  So even hurt, I don't think Fin would have been much of a problem and Rey has had no combat training, she has had to fend for herself for 20+ years (?) so I'm sure she has some skills, but not the same as any formal training.  Maybe I'm more disappointed that Kylo turned out to be a sniveling whiner.  The start of the movie made him out to be pretty bad ass and he just got more and more disappointing as the movie went on, culminating with being defeated in a light saber duel by a storm trooper and a novice. Pretty big let down in my book.


No, I don't think you do actually.  This wasn't just some flesh wound from a run of the mill CDEF or DL-44 blaster.  This was a bowcaster.  Which generally, is a one-shot KILL.  And Ren took it like a champ and THEN went to fight two rebels not knowing if they were made of anything.  And let me ask you this, how many books/comics have you read on the First Order?  If none/not many then there isn't much else to say other than that F.O. troopers are in fact much more lethal than the conventional clone trooper.  It was decided after the destruction of the 2nd Death Star that most of the large trooper battalions were deemed inferior.  The First Order sought to rectify this with a "new" regiment.  I'd also like to point out another flaw in your statement.  How can you say with 100% confidence "Rey has had no combat training."  Do you know something we don't?  Rey is a wild card here and no one knows her history.  Sure there is speculation, but nothing yet for sure.  From what we saw on Jakku and in the force vision, she has had some form of combat training, even if not anything force-related.  And if she is related to who I think she is, then she is extremely force sensitive which only acted as a catalyst to what she already knew.  In my opinion, it was helpful to watch the movie multiple times to pick up on certain details that may have been missed during the initial viewing.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2016)

If were going to analyze it to this level, how could he have survived a blaster shot from a "laser crossbow"?  (Was it a Compound Bow)  I bet $10 that was added in after the first internal screening of the movie to make him not look like the pussy that some private and jedi underling made him look like  &amp; shouldn't he have been able to "sense" the compound laser bow shot?

Martial Arts doesn't help you in a bayonet fight


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> shouldn't he have been able to "sense" the compound laser bow shot?


Perhaps.  But keep in mind he was still an apprentice AND he had just killed his father.  Probably wasn't really focusing like he should have been.  The same could be said for Darth Maul and how Kenobi ended him.



Road Guy said:


> Martial Arts doesn't help you in a bayonet fight


Tell that to Bruce Lee.  I have a movie for you that contests that claim. :thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Couldn't the same argument be made that Anakin should have been able to easily defeat Obi-Wan except for his rage? IMO, the series has proven that anger and hatred is how to defeat the dark side. So, if Kylo was pissed after being shot, then he would have not been on his 'A' game.

On another note: I will be going to see it for a second time this weekend since the Mrs. will be visiting family. So maybe I will pick up some things I most likely missed the first go around.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> On another note: I will be going to see it for a second time this weekend since the Mrs. will be visiting family. So maybe I will pick up some things I most likely missed the first go around.


if you are going for a second time, I recommend that you go for the 3D IMAX viewing. I saw it 3D IMAX for my second viewing and I saw perspective of things/scenarios that I missed the first time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 19, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> > 11 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: On another note: I will be going to see it for a second time this weekend since the Mrs. will be visiting family. So maybe I will pick up some things I most likely missed the first go around.
> 
> 
> if you are going for a second time, I recommend that you go for the 3D IMAX viewing. I saw it 3D IMAX for my second viewing and I saw perspective of things/scenarios that I missed the first time.


I'm too cheap for that. Eventually when it comes out on dvd, I will be watching it frequently.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 19, 2016)

I still contend the light saber duel was totally unnecessary and it was only in there because the producers thought they "had" to have one in the movie.  I think the ending would have been more dramatic if Fin, Rey and Chewy barely escaped with Kylo in hot pursuit.  At least that way it would have made him a bit more of an imposing adversary for the subsequent films.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 19, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> I think the ending would have been more dramatic if Fin, Rey and Chewy barely escaped with Kylo in hot pursuit.


This I could actually agree with.  It likely would have been just as entertaining and potentially more suspenseful.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 19, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> I still contend the light saber duel was totally unnecessary and it was only in there because the producers thought they "had" to have one in the movie.  I think the ending would have been more dramatic if Fin, Rey and Chewy barely escaped with Kylo in hot pursuit.  At least that way it would have made him a bit more of an imposing adversary for the subsequent films.


That would have been a good plot beginning for E8 coupled with the Luke cliffhanger.


----------



## csb (Jan 20, 2016)

I feel like I went to a reunion. That's how I feel about the movie.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 20, 2016)

I just read a crazy theory that Rey is Anakin Skywalker reincarnated.

Finkle...Einhorn...Finkle...Einhorn...


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 20, 2016)

^^


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Jan 20, 2016)

FLBuff PE said:


> I just read a crazy theory that Rey is Anakin Skywalker reincarnated.


The twist at the end of Episode VIII would be "Luke, I am your father" all over again!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

Finally discovered this thread exists. (I was on vacation when it was started)

Mrs Dex and I think that Leia and Han are Rey's parents.  After seeing what Kylo does and Luke's subsequent disappearance, they "hide" Rey away (like how Leia was hidden from Vader). When she was hidden, Rey was old enough to vaguely remember her parents, but not immediately identify them.  It would explain her familiarity with the Falcon...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2016)

itinerant said:


> For me Han Solo being killed was a bit of surprise....too important of a character to be killed and unfortunately by his own son.


he is listed on the IMDB website for being in the next movie...flash backs? or maybe didn't really die


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I wonder how much Hamill got paid to be in the move for 60 seconds?
> 
> I think there could have been a little more backstory about what happened over the last 30 years, I know they tried to weave it in the movie..
> 
> Who do you think this snoke? is (if that was his name?) Former Palpatine pupil?


he did a lot of behind the scenes work for the movie...at least that's what I read in an interview about the movie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 21, 2016)

Just went to the IMDb website and saw Andy Serkis is Snoke.  That guy has some of the most interesting characters of any actor I've ever seen.


Gollum

That crazy South African guy in Age of Ultron

He's in Planet of the Apes

King Kong

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0785227/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t14


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> he is listed on the IMDB website for being in the next movie...flash backs? or maybe didn't really die


Or maybe they don't want to give anything away by not listing him for the next movie?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2016)

there were people that thought Darth Maul would come back also...

But I agree they probably have him there for the 3 people that haven't seen the movie yet..

Do you think Kim Jung Ull has had a private showing in North Korea?


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> there were people that thought Darth Maul would come back also...
> 
> But I agree they probably have him there for the 3 people that haven't seen the movie yet..
> 
> Do you think Kim Jung Ull has had a private showing in North Korea?


Darth Maul did come back in the Clone Wars cartoon.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally saw the movie last night. I took mini-ble1 to see it after I got off work, and we both loved it. We had watched all 6 of the previous movies over the past few weeks, and just finished up the prequels this weekend. It was so nice to watch this movie after having watched the prequels and seeing more live action shots and less cheesy CGI. Also, it was good to see a light saber battle without the ridiculous acrobatics from the prequels. I don't really over analyze movies, so you won't see any in-depth analysis and thoughts from me, but something tells me that Luke is not Rey's father because everything in the movie seems to indicate that he is her father. At this point it won't surprise anyone if that's the case, and I just don't see that happening. Can't wait to see it again, but I'll wait until it comes out on Blu-Ray cause I'm too cheap to go back to the theater to watch it. I'm relieved that I finally saw it because it has been a pain in the ass trying to skip over any articles and comments that reference it so that it wasn't spoiled too much. Now I can go read all the reviews and theories out there!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe Anakin's father went around knocking up slaves all over the galaxy and he has a half-sibling out there who Reye's father/mother.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2016)

i thought anakin had no father...didn't ask about about him in the prequels


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2016)

Anakin had no father according to his mom in Episode 1


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I know what she said, but she was probably lying.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

the whole conceived by the force thing was pretty stupid


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's explained in much more detail in the books (and comics).  Similar to Neo and the Matrix.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

I read the books for EP I-III and don't remember too much about it, just that it was "cheesy"

I didn't read the comics, Im not that much of a geek, but the comics aint G.Lucas certified


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ya, I'm not talking about the mainstream ones.  And yes, it definitely depends on which comics.  The Lucas Books variety are still mostly from his original work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 5, 2016)

Family photo time!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2016)

that really is one ugly kid


----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2016)

How did I miss this topic?

Back to the whole final light saber fight scene, I for one liked it.  It was very different than the acrobatic perfection shown in I-II, and the classic hollywood sword fighting of IV-VI.  It was more visceral, scary even, with much more realistically vulnerable characters, in my opinion.  I agree with everything said about Kylo suffering from the cross bow blast, but on top of that, he was shaken by his encounter with Rey.  She saw right through him, and beat him at his own game of force water-boarding, or whatever.  He was a little frightened by her.  Maybe he came on strong initially, thinking he could beat her at the light saber, but once he saw her "force" it to herself from the snow bank and make some good swings, he lost his confidence.  All in all I found it to be the most engaging of any of the light saber duels in the previous episodes. 

And yeah, Fin tried, but he did in fact get his ass handed to him.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

drop your blaster on the way out


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2016)

Blasters are so uncivilized, to paraphrase my favorite Obie Wan quote from the prequels.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 23, 2016)

Pretty funny:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lego Star Wars rocks!


----------



## goodal (Apr 20, 2016)

I know I'm way behind, but I just watched this last week. I have to admit, the whole thing felt like SW IV all over again.  Sure the acting was great (other than Leia.  She sucked.), there were no stupid JARJAR's and the CG was awesome, but it was the same story.  Kid with unknown parentage on a desert planet leaves to help the rebel force fight and destroy a planet weapon with a starfighter.  I'm sorry, but are they completely out of ideas?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2016)

goodal said:


> I know I'm way behind, but I just watched this last week. I have to admit, the whole thing felt like SW IV all over again.  Sure the acting was great (other than Leia.  She sucked.), there were no stupid JARJAR's and the CG was awesome, but it was the same story.  Kid with unknown parentage on a desert planet leaves to help the rebel force fight and destroy a planet weapon with a starfighter.  I'm sorry, but are they completely out of ideas?


The first one of all 3 sets follows this pattern. Still a good movie!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2016)

goodal said:


> I know I'm way behind, but I just watched this last week. I have to admit, the whole thing felt like SW IV all over again.  Sure the acting was great (other than Leia.  She sucked.), there were no stupid JARJAR's and the CG was awesome, but it was the same story.  Kid with unknown parentage on a desert planet leaves to help the rebel force fight and destroy a planet weapon with a starfighter.  I'm sorry, but are they completely out of ideas?


Have you read any of the original series books?  If so, they follow that trend.  I'm glad their not trying to "re-invent" Star Wars.  That's what Star Trek is for.


----------



## goodal (Apr 21, 2016)

No, I never got into any of the books.  Seems like I looked into it once and there were way too many books/authors/story lines.


----------

